# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل سينقص الوباء أو يرتفع مع طلوع الثريا (سؤال لطلبة العلم )

## محب اهل بدر

(هل سينقص الوباء أو يرتفع مع طلوع الثريا في النصف الثاني من شهر رمضان ؟)*

روى أحمد في مسنده (٥١٠٥) بسند صحيح على شرط البخاري عن عثمان بن عبد الله بن سراقة قال:
سألت ابن عمر عن بيع الثمار؟
فقال: « *نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن بيع الثمار حتى تذهب العاهة* ».
قلت: ومتى ذاك؟
قال: حتى تطلع الثريا.

وروى أحمد في مسنده (٢٢٨٦) عن أبي هريرة، عن النّبيّ صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم قال:
" *ما طلع النّجم صباحًا قطّ وبقوم عاهةٌ إلّا رفعت عنهم أو خفّت* ".
قال أبو العباس:وهو حديث حسن بمجموع طرقه وشواهده.

*قال ابن عبدالبر في التمهيد (٢/١٩٣):*

هذا كلّه على الأغلب وما وقع نادرًا فليس بأصلٍ يبنى عليه في شيءٍ، والنّجم هو الثّريّا لا خلاف ها هنا في ذلك.

*قال القرطبي في تفسيره (٧/٥١):*

وهذا الينع الّذي يقف عليه جواز بيع التّمر وبه يطيب أكلها ويأمن من العاهة هو عند طلوع الثّريّا بما أجرى اللّه سبحانه من العادة وأحكمه من العلم والقدرة.
والثّريّا النّجم لا خلاف في ذلك. وطلوعها صباحًا لاثنتي عشرة ليلةً تمضي من شهر أيّار، وهو شهر مايو.

*قال ابن الأثير في النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر (٥/٢٤):*

وأراد بطلوعها طلوعها عند الصّبح، وذلك في العشر الأوسط من أيّار. اهـ.

*قال أبو العباس:*
قد ذكر أكثر أهل العلم أن المراد بالعاهة في الحديث هي العاهة التي تصيب الثّمار خاصّةً، بينما ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن العاهة في الحديث عامة وتشمل العاهات التي تصيب بني آدم.

*قال السمعاني في تفسيره (٦/٣٠٦):*

وقد ورد عن النّبي أنه قال: " إذا طلع النّجم رفعت العاهة عن كل بلد " وذلك مثل الوباء والطواعين والأسقام وما يشبهها.

*قال المناوي في التيسير بشرح الجامع الصغير (٢/٣٥٢):*

ما طلع النّجم يعني الثريا عند الصّبح وبقوم عاهة في أنفسهم من نحو مرض ووباء أو في مالهم من نحو ثمر وزرع إلا رفعت عنهم بالكلّيّة أو خفت أي أخذت في النّقص. اهـ.

*قال أبو العباس:*
وبعد تتبعي لأخبار الأوبئة والطواعين في كتب التاريخ والتراجم ترجح لدي أن الحديث عام ويشمل كذلك الطواعين والأوبئة فإنها إن أصابت الناس ووافق انتشارها بينهم طلوع الثريا في العشر الأواسط من شهر مايو / أيار فإنها غالبا ما تخف وتنقص أو ترتفع بالكلية وذلك بما أجراه الله من العادة، والله أعلم.

منقول

----------


## محب اهل بدر

الموضوع منقول ما رأي طلبة العلم  في ما\كر أعلاه

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل الحديث خاص أم عام؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تأمُّلاتٌ في حديثِ:
«إذا طلَع النَّجمُ؛ رُفِعَتِ العاهةُ عن أهلِ كُلِّ بلدٍ»
الحمدُ للهِ ربِّ العالمين، والصَّلاةُ والسَّلامُ على رسولِه الأمينِ، وعلى آلِه، وصَحْبِه أجمعينَ.
نَصُّ الحديث:
عن أبي هريرةَ رضي اللهُ عنه قال: قال صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم: «إذا طلَع النَّجمُ؛ رُفِعَتِ العاهةُ عن أهلِ كُلِّ بلدٍ».
تخريج الحديث:
أخرجه أحمدُ في «المُسنَدِ» 14/192، ومُحمَّدُ بنُ الحسنِ في «الآثار» 2/862، والطَّحاويُّ في «شرحِ مُشْكِلِ الآثار» 6/53، بسندٍ صحيحٍ.
غريب الحديث:
النَّجمُ: هو الثُّرَيَّا، كما فسَّره ابنُ عمرَ -رضي اللهُ عنهما- عندما سُئل عن نَهْيِ النَّبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم عن بيعِ الثِّمارِ حتَّى تذهبَ العاهةُ، فقيل له: متى ذاكَ يا أبا عبدِ الرَّحمنِ؟ قال: طلوعُ الثُّرَيَّا. أخرجه الشَّافعيُّ في «مُسنَدِه» (644)، والطَّحاويُّ في «شرحِ مُشْكِلِ الآثارِ» 6/53، والثُّرَيَّا: اسمٌ لنجمٍ يَطلُعُ صباحًا في أوَّلِ فصلِ الصَّيفِ عندَ اشتدادِ الـحَرِّ ببلادِ الحجازِ، ووقتُ طلُوعِها بالتَّاريخِ الشَّمسيِ هو في اليومِ السَّابعِ من شهرِ يُونيو.
العاهةُ: الآفةُ والدَّاءُ الـمُتْلِفُ لِما أصاب مِن الزُّروعِ والثِّمارِ.
فقه الحديث:
هذا الحديثُ من مُعْجِزاتِ النَّبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم؛ ففيه بيانُ متى تنزلُ الآفاتُ ومتى تُرفَعُ، وهذا الحديثُ الشَّريفُ في الأدواءِ والأوبئةِ الَّتي تُصِيبُ الزُّروعَ والثِّمارَ.
قال ابنُ القيِّمِ -رحمه اللهُ تعالى-: (وفُسِّر بطلوعِ الثُّرَيَّا، وفُسِّرَ بطلوعِ النَّباتِ زمنَ الرَّبيعِ، ومنه:{والنَّجمُ والشَّجرُ يَسجُدانِ} [الرَّحمن: 6]، فإنَّ كمالَ طلوعِه وتمامَه يكونُ في فصلِ الرَّبيعِ؛ وهو الفصلُ الَّذي ترتفعُ فيه الآفاتُ. وأمَّا الثُّرَيَّا فالأمراضُ تَكثُرُ وقتَ طلوعِها معَ الفجرِ وسقوطِها). [«زاد المعاد» 4/54 ط المجمع].
ففي فترةِ الانتقالِ من الرَّبيعِ إلى الصَّيفِ تنتشرُ الأوبئةُ والأمراضُ، فإذا دخل الصَّيفُ -وعلامتُه ظهورُ الثُّرَيَّا-؛ رفع اللهُ الآفاتِ والأوبئةَ عن الزُّروعِ والثِّمارِ؛ لأنَّه بدأ صلاحُها، فالظَّاهرُ أنَّ الاعتبارَ بأنْ يَبدُوَ الصَّلاحُ لا بالزَّمانِ، وإنَّما ذُكِرَ طلوعُ الثُّرَيَّا لأنَّ الصَّلاحَ يبدو في الغالبِ إذا طلَعتْ وتَنقطِعُ العاهاتُ.
قال الإمامُ الطَّحاويُّ -رحمه اللهُ-: (وطلَبْنا اليومَ الَّذي يكونُ فيه ذلك في طلوعِ فجرِه من أيَّامِه، فوجَدْناه اليومَ التَّاسعَ عشرَ من أيَّامِه، وطلَبْنا ما يُقابِلُ ذلك من الشُّهورِ السُّرْيانيَّةِ الَّتي يَعتبِرُ أهلُ العراقِ بها ذلك فوجَدْناه "أيار"، وطلَبْنا اليومَ الَّذي يكونُ ذلك في فجرِه، فإذا هو اليومُ الثَّاني عشرَ من أيَّامِه، وهذانِ الشَّهرانِ اللَّذانِ يكونُ فيهما حملُ النَّخلِ -أعني بحملِها إيَّاه: ظهورَه فيها لا غيرَ ذلك-، وتُؤْمَنُ بالوقتِ الَّذي ذكَرْناه منهما عليها العاهةُ الـمَخُوفةُ عليها كانت قبلَ ذلك) [«شرح مُشْكِلِ الآثارِ» (6/57)].
وإنْ كانت هذه العاهاتُ خاصَّةً بالزُّروعِ والثِّمارِ، لكنْ نستبشرُ أنْ تكونَ عامَّةً في كلِّ وباءٍ أصاب النَّاسَ، ونسألُ اللهَ -تعالى- أن يرفعَ هذا الوباءَ عن أُمَّةِ الإسلامِ، آمينَ.


كتبه الدكتور ظافر بن حسن .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* الرد والتلخيص قريبا بإذن الله تعالى 
* الصنعة الحديثية للحديث ودرجته .
* اقوال أهل العلم .
* الترجيح .

----------


## عيسى الجعبري

علاقة الأوبئة بشهر أيارسأل بعض الإخوة الأفاضل: هل سينقص الوباء أو يرتفع مع طلوع الثريا في النصف الثاني من شهر رمضان؟ إذ يقول البعض أن ذلك سيحدث استنادًا لحديث مروي عن ابن عمر، يقول راويه: سألت ابن عمر عن بيع الثمار؟ فقال: (نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن بيع الثمار حتى تذهب العاهة)، فقلت: (ومتى ذاك؟)، قال: (حتى تطلع الثريا)، ويستندون أيضًا على حديث آخر رواه الإمام أحمد عن أبي هريرة، عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (ما طلع النّجم صباحًا قطّ وبقوم عاهةٌ إلّا رفعت عنهم أو خفّت).
***
فأقول – وبالله التوفيق –:
 الحديثان صالحان للاحتجاج، فحديث ابن عمر صحيح، وحديث أبي هريرة حسن تقوّى بشواهده ومتابعاته.
ولكن المشكلة في فهم هذه الأحاديث، وليس في صحتها أو صلاحيتها للاحتجاج.
وقبل التفصيل في الكلام، فلا بدّ أن نُذَكر ونُؤَكّد على أن فهم الأحاديث النبوية لا يتمّ بطريقة صحيحة إلا بالنظر إلى مجموع رواياتها، لأن ما قد يكون الراوي قد اختصره وترك ذكره في رواية سيكون مذكورًا في رواية أخرى تبينه وتوضحه.
ونعود الآن للأحاديث موضع الاستدلال.
حديث ابن عمر رواه عنه عدد من تلاميذه، وقد ورد بألفاظ عدة، تدور كلها حول معنٍى واحد، وتتكامل مع بعضها:
ففي رواية مالك عن نافع عن ابن عمر – وهي في الموطأ – أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم، (*نَهَى عَنْ بَيْعِ الثِّمَارِ حَتَّى يَبْدُوَ صَلاَحُهَا، نَهَى الْبَائِعَ، وَالْمُشْتَرِيَ*).
وفي رواية أيوب، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر – وهي في صحيح مسلم، ومسند أحمد، وسنن أبي داود، والترمذي، والنسائي – أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (*نهى عن بيع النخل حتى يزهو، وعن السنبل حتى يبيَض، ويأمن من العاهة، نهى البائع والمشتري*).
وفي رواية ابن أبي ذئب، عن عثمان بن عبد اللهِ بن سراقة، عن ابن عمر – وهي في (مسند الشافعي، ومسند أحمد، وغيرهما) – أنَّ النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم (*نَهَى عن بَيْعِ الثّماَرِ حَتَّى تَذْهَب العَاهَةُ*)، قال عثمان: فقلت لعبد اللَّه – يعني ابنَ عمر –: (*مَتَى ذلِكَ*؟)، قَالَ: (*طُلوعُ الثّرَيَا*).
وفي رواية الزُّهرِيِّ، عن سالمٍ، عن ابن عمر – وهي في مصنف عبد الرزاق، ومصنف ابن أبي شيبة، ومسند الشافعي، ومسند أحمد – قال: (*نَهَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم* *عَنْ بَيْعِ التَّمْرَةِ بِالتَّمْرَةِ، وَعَنْ بَيْعِ الثَّمَرَةِ حَتَّى يَبْدُوَ صَلَاحُهَا*).
***
والملاحظ من النظر في هذه الروايات أنها – بمجموعها – تتحدث عن حكم شرعي متعلق في وقت جواز بيع الثمار وهي على الشجر، ففي هذه الأحاديث ما يفيد النهي عن بيعها قبل التأكد من صلاحها وعدم تعرضها للعاهات والآفات والجوائح، حتى لا يتضرر المشتري، ولا يحصل نزاع بين البائع والمشتري، كما أن تحديد موعد زوال العاهة عن الثمار وهو وقت (طُلوعُ الثّرَيَا) هو تقدير من ابن عمر في هذا الحديث، كما تبينه رواية (عثمان بن عبد اللهِ بن سراقة).
وهذا الذي ذكرناه هو الذي فهمه علماء الحديث، فقد أوردوا هذا الحديث – بطرقه المختلفة – في الأبواب الفقهية المتعلقة بوقت جواز بيع الثمار.
وقد جاء الحديث في كتب الحديث التي صنفت على أبواب الفقه تحت عناوين أبواب تدل على أن ما فهمه هؤلاء العلماء من الحديث هو أن (العاهة) المذكورة فيه هي تلك المتعلقة بالثمار، فقد جاء الحديث في موطأ مالك تحت عنوان (*النَّهْيُ عَنْ بَيْعِ الثِّمَارِ، حَتَّى يَبْدُوَ صَلاَحُهَا*)، وقال مالك عقب روايته للحديث: (*وَبَيْعُ الثِّمَارِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَبْدُوَ صَلاَحُهَا، مِنْ بَيْعِ الْغَرَرِ*).
وجاء الحديث في بقية الكتب تحت عناوين شبيهة:
فهو في مصنف عبد الرزاق الصنعاني في (*بَاب: بَيْعُ الثَّمَرَةِ حَتَّى يَبْدُوَ صَلَاحُهَا*)
وفي مصنف ابن أبي شيبة، في باب (*فِي بَيْعِ الثَّمَرَةِ مَتَى تُبَاعُ*؟)
وفي صحيح مسلم، في (*باب النهي عن بيع الثمار قبل بدو صلاحها بغير شرط القطع*).
وفي سنن الترمذي، في (*بَابُ** مَا جَاءَ فِي كَرَاهِيَةِ بَيْعِ الثَّمَرَةِ حَتَّى يَبْدُوَ صَلاَحُهَا*)،
وقال الترمذي بعد روايته الحديث: (*حَدِيثُ ابْنِ عُمَرَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ. وَالعَمَلُ عَلَى هَذَا عِنْدَ أَهْلِ العِلْمِ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* *وَغَيْرِهِمْ: كَرِهُوا بَيْعَ الثِّمَارِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَبْدُوَ صَلاَحُهَا، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الشَّافِعِيِّ، وَأَحْمَدَ، وَإِسْحَاقَ*).
وقد تكلم الطحاوي في كتابه (شرح مشكل الآثار، 6/ 53) عن الحديث، وذلك بعد أن ساق رواياته، فقال: "*وعقلنا به أيضا أن المقصود برفع العاهة عنه هو ثمار النخل*"، ثم حدد الموعد المذكور في بعض روايات الحديث، وهو (طلوع الثريا)، فوجد أنه في شهر (بشنس) على حساب المصريين، وفي شهر (أيار) من الشهور السريانية، وقال معلقًا على ذلك: (*وهذان الشهران اللذان يكون فيهما حمل النخل – أعني بحملها إياه ظهوره فيها لا غير ذلك – وتؤمن بالوقت الذي ذكرناه منهما عليها العاهة المخوفة عليها كانت قبل ذلك*).
***
وعليه فهذا الحديث لا يتحدث عن زوال العاهات والأمراض والأوبئة بين الناس، والاستدلال به لإمكان زوال الوباء الذي نحن فيه إقحام للحديث في غير مجاله.
ومما يؤكد ذلك – أيضًا – أن الحديث روي عن عدد آخر من الصحابة، وهو يدور حول نفس الموضوع، فقد قال الترمذي عقب روايته حديث ابن عمر: (وفي الباب عن أنس، وعائشة، وأبي هريرة، وابن عباس، وجابر، وأبي سعيد، وزيد بن ثابت).
فمثلًا حديث عائشة – وهو مروي في مسند أحمد – فيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (*لا تبيعوا ثماركم حتى يبدو صلاحها، وتنجو من العاهة*).
وحديث زيد بن ثابت – ورواه الطبراني في (المعجم الكبير) – بلفظ (*أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم* *نَهَى عَنْ بَيْعِ الثِّمَارِ حَتَّى تَنْجُوَ مِنَ الْعَاهَةِ*)، وروى مالك في الموطأ – بسند صحيح – عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ؛ *أَنَّهُ كَانَ لاَ يَبِيعُ ثِمَارَهُ، حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الثُّرَيَّا*.
***
 ويبقى الحديث الآخر – والذي جاء بلفظ عام – وهو حديث أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (*ما طلع النّجم صباحًا قطّ وبقوم عاهةٌ إلّا رفعت عنهم أو خفّت*). فهو بهذا اللفظ مروي في (مسند أحمد)، وفي (شرح مشكل الآثار للطحاوي).
وهذا الحديث – بهذه الرواية – ضعيف في الأصل، ولكن علماء الحديث حسّنوه، وقبلوه لأنهم حملوه على الأحاديث السابقة، واعتبروها شاهدة له، ولذلك فإن شراح الحديث كانوا يذكرونه أثناء شرحهم للأحاديث السابقة في الأبواب المتعلقة بأحكام وقت بيع الثمار، ويمكن مراجع ذلك في بعض أهم كتب الشروح، ومنها ما قاله: الطحاوي في (شرح مشكل الآثار، 6/ 53 – 57)، وابن عبد البر في (التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد، 2/ 192، 13/ 136)، وابن الملقّن في (التوضيح لشرح الجامع الصحيح، 14/ 488)، وابن حجر في (فتح الباري، 4/ 395)، وبدر الدين العيني الحنفي في (عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري، 12/ 4)، والملا علي القاري في (شرح مسند أبي حنيفة، 1/ 141).
*** 
وقد نقل صاحب المشاركة الأصلية نقولًا عن بعض العلماء، بعضهما مجتزأ، وحبّذا لو كان ذكر كلامهم بمجمله.
فقد نقل عن ابن عبد البر أنه قال في التمهيد: "*هذا كلّه على الأغلب وما وقع نادرًا فليس بأصلٍ يبنى عليه في شيءٍ، والنّجم هو الثّريّا لا خلاف ها هنا في ذلك*".
والكلام يوحي بأن ابن عبد البر يقول بأن العاهات هنا عامّة، بينما كلامه في التمهيد جاء في أثناء حديثه عن النهي عن بيع الثمار حتى يبدو صلاحها – ينظر: التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد، 2/ 191 – 193) –  فقد ذكر في أثناء ذلك حديث أبي هريرة عن النبي ص أنه قال: (*ما طلع النجم صباحا قط وبقوم عاهة إلا رفعت عنهم أو خفت*)، ثم علق ابن عبد البر فقال: "*هذا كله على الأغلب، وما وقع نادرا فليس بأصل يبنى عليه في شيء، والنجم هو الثريا لا خلاف ها هنا في ذلك، وطلوعها صباحا لا ثنتي عشرة ليلة تمضي من شهر أيار، وهو شهر ماي، فنهيُ رسول الله عن بيع الثمار حتى يبدو صلاحها معناه عندهم لأنه من بيوع الغرر لا غير، فإذا بدا صلاحها ارتفع الغرر في الأغلب عنها كسائر البيوع*...."
وكلامه واضح في أنه يتحدث عن عاهات الثمار.
كما نقل عن القرطبي أنه قال في تفسيره (تفسير القرطبي، 7/ 51): وذلك أثناء تفسيره لقوله تعالى (انظروا إلى ثمره إذا أثمر وينعه): "*وهذا الينع الذي يقف عليه جواز بيع التمر وبه يطيب أكلها ويأمن من العاهة، هو عند طلوع الثريا بما أجرى الله سبحانه من العادة وأحكمه من العلم والقدرة ....  والثريا النجم، لا خلاف في ذلك. وطلوعها صباحا لاثنتي عشرة ليلة تمضي من شهر أيار، وهو شهر مايو*".
وكلام القرطبي جاء في أثنائه (مكان النقط أعلاه) قوله: "*ذكر المعلى ابن أسد عن وهيب عن عسل بن سفيان عن عطاء عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم**: (إذا طلعت الثريا صباحا رفعت العاهة عن أهل البلد*)".
ثم قال بعدها: "*وقد استدل من أسقط الجوائح في الثمار بهذه الآثار، وما كان مثلها من نهيه عليه السلام عن بيع الثمرة حتى يبدو صلاحها، وعن بيع الثمار حتى تذهب العاهة*".
فكلامه أيضًا جاء في سياق الحديث عن حكم الوقت الذي يجوز فيه بيع الثمار وهي على الشجر، وليس فيه إشارة إلى أن العاهة هنا تعم ما يصيب البشر أيضًا.
ونقل عن ابن الأثير أنه قال في (النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر، 5/ 24): "*وأراد بطلوعها طلوعها عند الصبح، وذلك في العشر الأوسط من أيار*".
وقد قال ابن الأثير بعد ذلك: "*والعرب تزعم أن بين طلوعها وغروبها أمراضا ووباء، وعاهات في الناس والإبل والثمار...... قال الحربي: إنما أراد بهذا الحديث أرض الحجاز، لأن في أيار يقع الحصاد بها وتدرك الثمار، وحينئذ تباع؛ لأنها قد أمن عليها من العاهة. قال القتيبي: وأحسب أن رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* *أراد عاهة الثمار خاصة*".
ونقل عن السمعاني في تفسيره (تفسير السمعاني،6/ 306) أنه قال: "*وَقد ورد عَن النَّبِي أَنه قَالَ: إِذا طلع النَّجْم رفعت العاهة عَن كل بلد. وَذَلِكَ مثل الوباء والطواعين والأسقام وَمَا يشبهها*" اهـ.
وقد جاء كلام السمعاني عَرَضًا أثناء تفسيره لقوله تعالى (وَمن شَرّ غَاسِق إِذا وَقب)، وهناك فرق بين ما يقوله العالم – عرضًا – أثناء حديثه، وبين ما يقوله قصدًا وهو يشرح الحديث نفسه، إذ يكون في الحال الثانية أكثر تدقيقًا في المسألة، 
أما ما نقله عن المناوي في شرحه للجامع الصغير (التيسير بشرح الجامع الصغير، 2/ 352)، وهو قوله في شرح الحديث: "*(مَا طلع النَّجْم) يَعْنِي الثريا فانه اسْمهَا بالغلبة لعدم خفائها لكثرتها (صباحا قطّ) أَي عِنْد الصُّبْح (وبقوم) فِي رِوَايَة وبالناس (عاهة) فِي أنفسهم من نَحْو مرض ووباء أَو فِي مَالهم من نَحْو ثَمَر وَزرع (إلا رفعت عَنْهُم) بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ (أَو خفت) أَي أخذت فِي النَّقْص والانحطاط* ".
فوددت لو أنه أشار إلى ما قاله المناوي نفسه في (فيض القدير،5/ 454)، إذ يقول فيه في شرح نفس الحديث، بعد نحو الكلام السابق: "*قيل: أراد بهذا الخبر أرض الحجاز لأن الحصاد يقع بها في أيار وتدرك الثمار وتأمن من العاهة فالمراد عاهة الثمار خاصة*".
والخلاصة:
*أن هذه الأحاديث موضوعها متعلق بحكم شرعي في المعاملات، وهو تحديد الوقت الذي يجوز فيه بيع الثمار وهي على الشجر، إذ لا يجوز عند الفقهاء بيع الثمار وحدها منفردة عن الشجر، وهي على الشجر، إلا بعد بدو صلاحها، وإن كانوا اختلفوا في تفسير بدوّ الصلاح، هل هو ظهور النضج والحلاوة ونحو ذلك كما يقول الجمهور؟ أو هو أمن العاهة كما يقول الحنفية.*
والله أعلم.
وكتبه الفقير إلى الله
عيسى خيري الجعبري
19/4/2020

----------


## السعيد شويل

................
{ وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَى آمَنُواْ وَاتَّقَواْ لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِم بَرَكَاتٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ } 
....
{ فَلْيَضْحَكُواْ قَلِيلاً وَلْيَبْكُواْ كَثِيرًا جَزَاء بِمَا كَانُواْ يَكْسِبُونَ } 
.......................

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*حقيقة زوال الأوبئة عند طلوع نجم الثريا صباحاً لأبي العباس
*
*تلخيص ما قيل في زوال الوباء عند طلوع الثريا*

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

فائدة حول ثبوت الحديث

قال الإمام ابن عبدالبر في التمهيد (٥/٢٩٠) :

《وأما الآثار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الباب فمختلفة الألفاظ، متفقة المعاني، متقاربة الحكم، بعضها فيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن بيع الثمار حتى يبدو صلاحها. وفي بعضها: حتى تطعم. وفي بعضها: حتى تزهي. وفي بعضها: حتى تحمر وتصفر. وفي بعضها: حتى تشقح. ومعنى تشقح عندهم: تحمر أو تصفر ويؤكل منها.
وفي بعضها: طلوع الثريا.
وهي كلها آثار ثابتة محفوظة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، من حديث ابن عمر، وأبي هريرة، وجابر، وابن عباس، وأبي سعيد الخدري، وغيرهم》.

وهذا واضحٌ في أن حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه المرفوع في ذكر الثريا
ثابت محفوظ عند الإمام ابن عبدالبر رحمه الله.

وبالتالي يضاف اسم هذا الإمام إلى الذين حسّنوا الحديث أو صحّحوه ممن ذكرهم أبو العباس في مقاله الثاني هذا.

https://majles.alukah.net/t183222/

----------


## أبو بكر الوليدي



----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

> (هل سينقص الوباء أو يرتفع مع طلوع الثريا في النصف الثاني من شهر رمضان ؟)*
> 
> روى أحمد في مسنده (٥١٠٥) بسند صحيح على شرط البخاري عن عثمان بن عبد الله بن سراقة قال:
> سألت ابن عمر عن بيع الثمار؟
> فقال: « *نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن بيع الثمار حتى تذهب العاهة* ».
> قلت: ومتى ذاك؟
> قال: حتى تطلع الثريا.
> 
> وروى أحمد في مسنده (٢٢٨٦) عن أبي هريرة، عن النّبيّ صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم قال:
> ...


*(نعم تناقص الوباء مع طلوع النجم)*

قال أبو العباس العباسي:

بعد أكثر من شهرين من تزايد الوباء وانتشاره فقد بدأ في التناقص حسب إحصائيات الحكومات والمختصين والمتابعين،

وبدأت البلدان في إعادة فتح المساجد،

وكل ذلك حصل تزامنا مع طلوع نجم الثريا،

وهنا أستذكر ما قاله العلامة الحافظ السيوطي في مقاماته (ص٣٦٤) عن طاعون سنة ٨٩٨ هـ:

《ثم تناقص مع طلوع النجم مصداق الآية والخبر، فحمد العباد ربهم وشكروه، وأثنوا عليه بما هو أهله وذكروه》. اهـ.

ولا نقول كما يقول المنجمون تناقص الوباء بالنجم بل نقول الحمد لله الذي تناقص الوباء بفضله ورحمته، وجعل النجم علامة لضعفه وتناقصه.

فالحمد له حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه كما يحب ربنا ويرضى،

وصلاة الله وسلامه على الصادق الأمين الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى،

ونسأله تبارك وتعالى كما أنعم علينا بتناقص الوباء أن يتم علينا هذه النعمة بزواله كاملا، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

مرفقات أخرى إضافية

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

كذلك مرفقات أخرى إضافية

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن العباسي

الحراك العلمي الذي أحدثه المقال الواتسابي
(هل سينقص الوباء أو يرتفع مع طلوع الثريا في النصف الثاني من شهر رمضان ؟)
لأبي العباس العباسي

الأصل في كل الأسماء في القائمة أنها إما مخالفة بشدة أو مخالفة بإنصاف أو متحفظة
وأما الموافق أو المقر فقد ذكر هذا أمام اسمه بجملة مختصرة

أولاً) الردود أو التعليقات أو المشاركات في المملكة العربية السعودية : 

١- الشيخ العلامة المحدّث عبدالله بن صالح العبيلان في تعليق له على الواتساب.
٢- الشيخ العلاّمة أ.د.صالح بن سعد السحيمي في مقطع مصور له على اليوتيوب.
٣- معالي الشيخ عبدالمحسن بن ناصر العبيكان في مقطع صوتي له على اليوتيوب.
٤- الشيخ الدكتور علي بن فهد أبابطين في مقطعين صوتيين له على اليوتيوب.
٥- الشيخ أ.د.حامد بن يعقوب الفريح في تغريدة له على تويتر.
٦- الشيخ الدكتور بدر بن علي بن طامي العتيبي في عدة تغريدات له على تويتر.
٧- الشيخ الدكتور علي بن يحيى الحدادي في تغريدة له على تويتر.
٨- الشيخ سليمان بن خالد الحربي في تغريدة له على تويتر.
٩- الشيخ خالد بن محمد السعران في مقال له على الواتساب.
١٠- الشيخ الدكتور محمد بن عبدالعزيز أبا الخيل في بحث له منشور على صيغة بي دي اف.
١١- الشيخ عبدالمجيد بن إبراهيم الوهيبي في بحث له منشور على صيغة بي دي اف.
١٢- الشيخ وليد بن عبدالله الشهري في مقطع صوتي له على اليوتيوب.
١٣- الشيخ وليد بن علي المديفر في مقطع صوتي له على الواتساب.
١٤- الشيخ سلمان بن علي العبادي في مقطع صوتي له على اليوتيوب.
١٥- الشيخ أحمد بن محمد العتيق في مقطع صوتي له على اليوتيوب.
١٦- الشيخ محمد بن مبارك الشرافي في مقطع مرئي له على اليوتيوب.
١٧- الشيخ الدكتور عبدالباري بن حماد الأنصاري في بحث له منشور على صيغة بي دي اف.
١٨- الشيخ هاني بن محمد الفهيد في تغريدات له على تويتر.
١٩- الشيخ الدكتور سامي بن صالح الواكد في مقطع صوتي له على اليوتيوب.
٢٠- موقع الدرر السنية في تغريدة له على تويتر.
٢١- الشيخ سليمان بن صالح الخراشي في تغريدة له على تويتر.
٢٢- الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن السعد في مقطع صوتي له على اليوتيوب.
٢٣- الشيخ الدكتور سعد بن ضيدان السبيعي في بحث له منشور على صيغة بي دي اف.
٢٤- الشيخ ماهر بن ظافر القحطاني في تغريدة له على تويتر.
٢٥- الشيخ الدكتور سعد بن فهيد العضيلة في تغريدة له على تويتر.
٢٦- الشيخ عبدالله بن سليمان الحبيشي في تغريدات له على تويتر.
٢٧- الشيخ الدكتور عبدالرحيم بن عبدالرحمن الراشد في تغريدات له على تويتر.
٢٨- الشيخ الدكتور محمد الناصر الغامدي في تغريدات له على تويتر.
٢٩- الشيخ أ.د.عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله الشعلان حيث سجل مقال أبي العباس في مقطع صوتي على الواتساب.
٣٠- الشيخ المستشار سعد بن عبدالله بن غنيم حيث نشر مقال أبي العباس في تغريدات على تويتر.
٣١- الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم السبر في مقال له منشور في صحيفة برق الإلكترونية.
٣٢- الشيخ أ.د.محمد بن مطر السهلي في تصريح لصحيفة مكة.
٣٣- الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن إبراهيم الخضير في تغريدات له على تويتر.
٣٤- الشيخ الدكتور فهد بن إبراهيم الجمعة حيث نشر جزءاً من مقال أبي العباس في تغريدة على تويتر.
٣٥- الشيخ الدكتور عبدالله بن محمد الجرفالي في تغريدات له على تويتر.
٣٦- الشيخ الدكتور عمر بن عبدالرحمن العمر في تغريدة له على تويتر.
٣٧- الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن داخل المطيري في تغريدات له على تويتر.
٣٨- الشيخ الدكتور حسين بن حسن الفيفي حيث نشر تغريدة في تويتر عن انحسار الوباء بعد طلوع الثريا.
٣٩- الشيخ أبو جابر عبدالله بن محمد الأنصاري في عدة مقاطع له على اليوتيوب في تأييد خلاصة المقال والرد على من خالف.
٤٠- الشيخ يحيى بن عبدالعزيز اليحيى في تغريدة له على تويتر.
٤١- الشيخ الدكتور إياد بن عبدالله المحطب في تغريدة له على تويتر.
٤٢- الشيخ الدكتور طارق بن عبدالرحمن الحواس في تعليق له منتشر على الواتساب.
٤٣- أحمد بن قاسم الغامدي في تغريدة له على تويتر.


يتبع باقي الدول...

----------

